# Hi everyone



## mary6363 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi everyone i just come back from Fuengirola was there for the weekend looking at getting a bar/cafe.

I did see one i really liked i was wondering if any one could give me any information wat is like to live and running a business in Spain at the moment.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mary6363 said:


> Hi everyone i just come back from Fuengirola was there for the weekend looking at getting a bar/cafe.
> 
> I did see one i really liked i was wondering if any one could give me any information wat is like to live and running a business in Spain at the moment.


Living in Spain is great.
Running a bar in Spain at this time....if you have a home and work in the UK! Stay there!
Unemployment is running at 26% nationally, 34% in Malaga Province.
Living in Spain is truly great...if you don't need to work or have a secure well-paid job or a sound established business.
Sorry to be 'negative' but that's the sad truth.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sadly where I live most bars are empty, even at weekends.


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

mary 
dont even think about it an english bar near us closed a few weeks back could not even get 2000€for it my partner used to work with a guy sold his house to buy a bar came back to the uk back in his old job living in rented housing now


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

As a dream it is wonderful: as for reality it is dire. Don't do it, it will end in tears and a lot of money down the proverbial. Now is a terrible time to think about buying and running a bar. Look on the internet to see how many are for sale or lease.. And Fuengirola is about the worst place to think about running a bar right now.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Bad times for run a bar here,(bar or shops) wait for better times if you dont want to loose all your money.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

mary6363 said:


> Hi everyone i just come back from Fuengirola was there for the weekend looking at getting a bar/cafe.
> 
> I did see one i really liked i was wondering if any one could give me any information wat is like to live and running a business in Spain at the moment.


As a couple of other people have said,save your money.When me and the other half came to Spain 19years ago we owned a bar in Benalmadena and back then it could be hard work and the way things are today in Spain it's a lot bloody harder.Don't get me wrong there are still bars making money but they are few and far between and those that are will own the freehold and have been established for many years.You havn't said which bar it is that you have seen and where abouts in Fuengirola it is and I do know Fuengirola well as we lived there for 7 1/2 years before selling our house at the height of the boom and moving inland for a rural way of life.Wish you the best of luck but the dream of owning a bar and the tills jingling all day are long gone but hey you might come here and buy a bar and prove everybody wrong but I doubt it.Regards.SB.:rofl:


----------



## caromac (Nov 16, 2008)

If I were to do the 'bar' thing here it would definitely be in a village inland where you have customers all day, be it popping in for coffees, bocadillos, menus etc or just a quick afternoon beer / anis. 
Trying to compete on the costas would be at the very least difficult.

Sorry that sounds a bit bleak but 'having a bar' in England is difficult enough so do to it out of your comfort zone sounds to me like swimming in treacle.
If you have nothing to lose then go for it, if you have then don't


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

caromac said:


> If I were to do the 'bar' thing here it would definitely be in a village inland where you have customers all day, be it popping in for coffees, bocadillos, menus etc or just a quick afternoon beer / anis.
> Trying to compete on the costas would be at the very least difficult.
> 
> Sorry that sounds a bit bleak but 'having a bar' in England is difficult enough so do to it out of your comfort zone sounds to me like swimming in treacle.
> If you have nothing to lose then go for it, if you have then don't


Do you think that a bar run by a possibly non-Spanish-speaking guiri could make money in an in land village?

As for 'nothing to lose'....well, that's what you would imo end up with...nothing to lose.

Literally.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Agree with the lovely Mary.I know in our village I have seen English bars come and gne.They didn't speak Spanish.Two.They expected the English people in the village to use the bar and sadly that didn't happen.But like Mary did point out Spain is a lovely country to live in and I couldn't think of a nicer place to live but if you are going to be new kids on the block and having to rely on work I really do hate to say this but forget it.It's probably what you don't want to hear but sadly it's the truth.If you are determined to come over I know it would be hard and near on impossible but try and find a job in a bar and then when you have only got one customer in taking his time over his tubo at least you would be getting paid and you wouldn't have all the overheads which a bar entails.I am not sorry I owned a bar in Spain.It was certainly an experience but that was in the good years and not how Spain is today.I really am sorry to sound negative and I know that some people would not agree with me but I am just telling it as it is.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't forget that this little bar may have major debts that need to be paid and you will be saddled with them as the new owner.


----------



## caromac (Nov 16, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Do you think that a bar run by a possibly non-Spanish-speaking guiri could make money in an in land village?
> 
> As for 'nothing to lose'....well, that's what you would imo end up with...nothing to lose.
> 
> Literally.


No, you would have to have excellent command of Spanish and in this neck of the woods Valenciano.........

As for 'nothing to lose' - exactly! :Cry:


----------

